# Complete Soviet Union history, arranged to....TETRIS



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2010)

This is amazing.

Anyone got anything related?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 27, 2010)

That was awesome, this is the closest thing I have, Soviet troops dancing to music, but damn can they dance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WpYWpN0VXU


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 27, 2010)

omg  That was entertaining... Even more because he reminds of the guy from Supernatural.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 28, 2010)

[yt]nSPtz7wVDHI[/yt]

Roughly what it would look like if Michael Jackson was communist.  And Chinese.


----------



## Don (Aug 28, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> [yt]nSPtz7wVDHI[/yt]
> 
> Roughly what it would look like if Michael Jackson was communist.  And Chinese.


 
Whoever made this is a genius.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> [yt]nSPtz7wVDHI[/yt]
> 
> Roughly what it would look like if Michael Jackson was communist.  And Chinese.


 
Amazing. Just amazing x3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 28, 2010)

Fucking christ it's addicting.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 28, 2010)

If this hasn't yet been posted, now it has:

[yt]v5QLZ4oj_6A[/yt]


----------



## ScruffStuff (Sep 7, 2010)

That first one is expertly crafted. I'm glad I watched it.


----------



## The DK (Sep 8, 2010)

there all awsome so far


----------

